# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  ©¦¦© مقارنة بين الاتحاد الفيدرالي والاتحاد الكونفدرالي..©¦¦©

## هيثم الفقى

الاتحاد الفيدرالي يتميز بالمواصفات التالية:

- اتحاد ولايات أو أقاليم في إطار دولة اتحاد مركزي يُقام لأجل تعايش استراتيجي موحد 

- وحدة التماس الجغرافي (الأرض) لأقاليم الاتحاد يتضمن عاصمة اتحادية تكون مركز الدولة الفيدرالية.

- ترفع الدولة الفيدرالية العلم الاتحادي، فيما يرفع كل إقليم العلم الخاص به إلى جانب العلم الاتحادي.

- السلطة التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية فيها، على مستويين (اتحادي كمرجع أعلى) ومحلي (على مستوى الإقليم). 

- يتمتع بدستور فيدرالي إلى جانب دساتير محلية خاصة بالأقاليم.

- ذات عملة نقدية واحدة (مركزية).

- التمثيل السياسي والدبلوماسي (الخارجي) بيد السلطة المركزية (الاتحادية فقط) 

- لا يمكن أن يتحول إلى اتحاد كونفدرالي إلا في حالة الحل وإلغاء الإطار الفيدرالي. 

أما الاتحاد الكونفدرالي فيتميز بالمواصفات التالية: 

- اتحاد تعاهدي بين دولتين أو أكثر.

- يقام لأجل مصالح مشتركة لأجلٍ قد يكون وقتياً.

- تختص كل دولة في الاتحاد بعاصمتها المستقلة.

- لكل دولة عَلَمها الخاص.

- لكل دولة سلطاتها الثلاث الخاصة بها وبمستوى أحادي. 

- لكل دولة دستورها الخاص بها. 

- لكل دولة العملة النقدية الخاصة بها، ويمكن الاتفاق على توحيد العملة. 

- تتمتع كل دولة بحق التمثيل بشكل مستقل. 

- من الممكن أن يتحول إلى اتحاد فيدرالي في مرحلة لاحقة بحكم الاتفاق والتوافق.

----------

